# Main > General Discussion >  Map Packs for Maptool!

## dorpond

Hail to you, master map makers!

I would like to take this opportunity to let you all know that Maptool now has the ability to offer art packs as a download option within Maptool itself. This is a new feature as of 1.3b60. At present moment, we have been blessed by art packs made by Torstan. His work is breathtaking! I also made a very generic pack so that a GM could make a quick town or outdoor map.

If any of you are interested in sharing some of your work with the Maptool user base, we can add you to the list of art/map packs available for download.

Here is a video showing how the process works in Maptool:
http://dorpond.rptools.net/demos/Res...yTutorial.html

One word of note though: Maptool is a free product. We do what we do so gamers can game for the love of the game. I know many of you do what you do because you have a passion and love for mapping. With all that said, whatever maps you wish to share, have to be free.

But you would get recognition! Your name would appear on a list of available downloads. Thousands of users would be using your stuff! This can be used as a tool to spread your name; it can also be a tool used to advertise your website. If you make professional art for sale, you can use this as an opportunity to give people a glimpse of what you got and point them to your website for future purchases!

If you are interested, there are a few rules:
1.	The art pack must be 100% original (legal). Please do not snag stuff from the web, stretch it, change its color, and call it your own. We don't want people hunting us down!  :Wink: 
2.	You must create a license text file that will display at the time of download. A simple txt file stating that you own it and it is under some sort of common license or whatever. Basically giving permission for use. Feel free to use this for advertising your website too.
3.	The art pack must be free. At current time, we have no way of copy protecting any art packs.

If you want to offer a Map Pack, I would probably suggest no less than 3 maps in the pack, but please, the more the better!  :Smile:  (I think Torstan's dungeon making art pack has somewhere near 300 individual map-making pieces - you go Torstan!)

If any of you are interested, please contact me for more details. You can just PM me here or at RPtools.net or reach me at dorpond [at| g m ail |dot} com

Thanks you,
Dorpond

(Note to the community leaders: if this is not the right place for this, feel free to move it. If it is breaking any specific policy, feel free to delete it.)

----------


## Redrobes

Awesome !

Since almost all of the stuff I do here bar commissions are CC then you don't need my permission to wrap and bundle my maps to distribute under the CC terms but I will give my enthusiastic support in any case.

Also the whole CWBP is CC licensed which could be done the same way. It would be nice if anyone who extends it with more maps and adventures would feed that back here tho by posting or by adding to the wiki.

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff here...

----------


## dorpond

**Update**

2 packs were donated! One is a 4 map pack and the other is a massive collection of player/monster objects! Woohoo!

I will post details and contributor info when we package them up and make them available.

Thanks!

----------


## Steel General

I created some large sewer tiles for one of the monthly challenges, you're welcome to include them if you want. Here's the link.

Let me know if they will work and I will create the 'License' file. If not, no biggie.  :Smile:

----------


## dorpond

> I created some large sewer tiles for one of the monthly challenges, you're welcome to include them if you want. Here's the link.
> 
> Let me know if they will work and I will create the 'License' file. If not, no biggie.


Very awesome sewer, Steel General, and stuff like this is perfect for a VT. I have not tested them yet in MT so sometime over the weekend, I will download them and give them a test run. If they connect well and work good, we (RPTools team) would be honored to add them to our list.

Thank you very much!
Dorpond

----------


## dorpond

I just tested them Steel General and they would be a nice addition to Maptool!

OK, next step is to do the following:

1. Tell me what the name of the pack will be. I would probably suggest "Steel General's Sewer Tiles" or something similar. The key is to state who made it and what it is.

2. Create the license text file. Torstan (Jon) made a nice generic one that you can use or use as a general template. It is as follows:

These tiles and images were created by Steel General for release with the stable version of maptool 1.3. They are licensed for re-use and distribution under the Creative Commons share-alike, non-commercial, attribution license:
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/

(note: you can also plug a website in this license file)

3. If you want to plug a website, you can also create a 640x480 flier plugging the site or whatever. This I will put in the root of the art pack so that users know where to go to find more of your work.

If you want to e-mail me, feel free at dorpond |at| gmail {dot] com

Thanks again!
Dorpond

----------


## Redrobes

If your after tiles and you dont mind putting in the effort to package them up, then I made these:

http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/Temp/CG/Ge...es/Cobbles.zip

and also Dungeon, Hatching, Marsh, MtnPath, Snow, WoodPath and WoodStream zips. Its about 150Mb tho but these are all CC. Call them Redrobes Geomorphic Cobbles etc and you can plug www.viewingdale.com if you like. There's about 160 tiles in the set.

You can see the pics from the challenge thread:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=2659

----------


## dorpond

> If your after tiles and you dont mind putting in the effort to package them up, then I made these:


Thanks Redrobes, I will have to take a look at these tomorrow and get back with you. 

FYI: We are not just looking for tiles - we can surely benefit from any maps or objects, especially those that are made here! Your community rocks!  :Smile:  

What might also be a good idea is for the CG team to put together a pack of favorite maps and in return, we can plug this site! Win Win!  :Smile: 

They can be anything - overland maps, encounter maps, generic maps, whatever you can envision would be useful for GM's when running a game.

----------


## Redrobes

Theres the choice maps and the finished maps but you will have to check the licensing of each in turn to see if they are CC or whether the creator would relicense them.

----------


## dorpond

> Theres the choice maps and the finished maps but you will have to check the licensing of each in turn to see if they are CC or whether the creator would relicense them.


I really don't want to just snag stuff off the site. I figured I would see if any of your community would offer stuff and we take it from there. I would rather the user be part of the experience; part of the love.

It would feel wrong to me if I just grabbed stuff.  :Smile: 

So with that said, if any of you want to be part of the excitement, let me know!  :Smile:

----------


## dorpond

Hello fellow mappers!

We (RPTools.net team) have had a lot of success with the map pack download feature within Maptool. Now map makers get their well deserved recognition through hundreds of thousands of Maptool users from around the world! (free tools tend to draw a HUGE crowd)

Help us by offering (free) a few of your maps, and we will help you by spreading your name/business/website. Every user that downloads the artpack will get a license pop-up on install, along with a JPG flier advertising you and your business/website. Win - win for everyone!

If anyone is interested, please contact me. Contact info is at the start of this thread.

Thanks and take care!

----------


## dorpond

Interesting report for the month of September:
(keep in mind that these art packs have been available for well over a year now and they still get downloaded like crazy)

(#Hits, Artpack) 

1395, devinnight_tokens.zip 
860, torstan_backgrounds.zip 
739, steelgeneral_sewer.zip 
899, dorpond_generic_town.zip 
863, torstan_objects.zip 
910, torstan_basicmap.zip 
775, jshocksdwarfwalls.zip 
754, torstan_markers.zip 

So yeah, you will be getting some exposure  :Smile:

----------


## torstan

That's awesome! I'm really pleased that tileset is still doing well. Now I just need to find a way of embedding a link to an RPGNow store into the tileset download  :Smile: 

That's great news, and a good indicator of how healthy the maptool community is at the moment. Thanks for the numbers!

----------


## Jaxilon

When I get a chance I have a few maps that should work. I just need a block of time to get over there and do it. I've been bushwhacked lately.

----------


## dorpond

> When I get a chance I have a few maps that should work. I just need a block of time to get over there and do it. I've been bushwhacked lately.


Excellent Sir! Seek me out when you are ready. I can give you details and we can package them up to be available within Maptool. Looking forward to it! I don't think we really have any overland maps available. (Assuming that is what you would be supplying)

----------


## Jaxilon

Well, i was thinking of a few battlemaps I have as I hadn't thought of trying out an overland map in Maptools. Is there a need for this? I have a few here and there I might could use.

----------


## dorpond

Overland maps would be a great asset for people who run games in Maptool, especially ones where there are no labels for towns, lands, territories, etc. This way the game master can label them as he/she see fit for their campaign. 

That doesn't mean that there isn't a need for maps with labels - I just find that the more generic the map, the more it will be used, thus more demand. Trust me, sometimes a game master doesn't want to think of all sorts of creative names for towns and cities, especially when they are starting a new campaign.

Actually now that I think about it, it would be ultra cool if there was an overland map pack with both versions included - labeled and unlabeled.
There is a lot of talent up here on this site, that would rock if some of you offered up some overland maps! 

But Jaxilon, we are open to anything map related - if you offer battle mats, that is super cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Cool, good to see people like what we created.

----------


## dorpond

> Cool, good to see people like what we created.


Heck yeah! Your art pack has had much momentum throughout the community! Thank you again!

Now, if only I could get some of you expert mappers to offer up a few overland maps *wink wink*  :Smile:

----------

